# Reflexology in Lanarkshire



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi does anyone know we're I could have fertility reflexology in Lanarkshire? Already tried acupuncture which made things worse so thinking of giving reflexology a shot before my next IVF

Thanks xx


----------

